

Pip.io tries to boil an ocean @ TC50 - please help give them support - thegoleffect
http://pip.io

======
thegoleffect
Use invite code: pipiobeta.

Note: I'm not affiliated with pip.io.

Boiling an ocean refers to the small size of the team behind pip.io building
tools whose functionality overlaps with Facebook, Twitter, BaseCamp, iTunes,
Instant Messaging, Email, etc.

------
staringispolite
Heh, it may be that I'm running on little sleep, but I initially read the
headline literally, and got excited about a sweet publicity stunt :)

Looks to me, pipio is a replacement to almost every social site out there
(facebook, friendfeed, twitter mashups, likaholix, etc...) and thus is
"boiling an ocean" in terms of startup goals.

Man I do wish they'd do that publicity stunt tho and _actually_ try to boil an
ocean :) Maybe one day.

~~~
thegoleffect
approximate pacific ocean volume = 7.24176e24 cm^3

median ocean water density = 1.028 g/cm^3

temperature difference = 1 deg C

specific heat of water = 4186 J/(g·K)

multiply all together _should_ = energy required to heat the ocean by 1 deg C
is 3.12e+28 J

Maybe one day! Haha

------
lacker
I go to this site, close a popup, and... I just have a blank screen with "log
in" or "sign up" links? Seems like a basic interface problem.

~~~
ichat1
Click "sign up now" in that window, and the insert the promo code
"pipiobeta"... fill out the rest of the info, and BAM! your online and ready
to go.

------
starfairyruby
Those clouds remind me of the scene in the Broadway Phantom of the Opera
rooftop scene. Quite pretty.

------
pipio
Burners on high, let's turn this ocean into steam... internet steam..

------
thegoleffect
<http://pip.io/#register/PIPIOBETA>

Using this link will prepopulate the invite code.

------
ichat1
Lets go Pip.io! When pip.io is as hot as the sun, the ocean should be no
problem to boil!

~~~
ichat1
Gotcha, I was thinking along the lines of staringispolite 23. Either way, Pip
> Ocean

------
area51
51

~~~
thegoleffect
O_o

